
3D-Printed Extension for Extreme Macro Photography with Lens Electronic Control - bryanrasmussen
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/09/3d-printed-extension-for-extreme-macro-photography-includes-lens-electronic-control/
======
kristianp
Link to source info:

[https://sherlock-photography.github.io/canon-extension-
tube/](https://sherlock-photography.github.io/canon-extension-tube/)

